# Pig Wings



## coffeecreek (May 21, 2013)

Just wanted to share what a friend gave me. He got them fresh from a butcher that he deals with. These are not the pre-cooked ones. I had never seen these much less cooked them. I set the smoker at 225 using hickory and cherry, cooked for about one hour, wrapped for one hour then finished for about one hour. Applied finishing sauce the last 30 minutes. The only pic I took was before applying the finishing sauce. They were very good with lots of meat, kinda like eating a "pork" turkey leg.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jarhead (May 21, 2013)

Looking good. They are delicious and very pricy too.

Farmland Food Service quit producing fresh ones and now only sell the precooked ones.


----------



## smokinhusker (May 21, 2013)

Look yummy!


----------



## kathrynn (May 21, 2013)

Yummmm.....and different!

Kat


----------



## sqwib (May 21, 2013)

They do look good!


----------



## smoke slinger (May 21, 2013)

So what is a pig wing as I have never heard of it? Thanks


----------



## fwismoker (May 21, 2013)

smoke slinger said:


> So what is a pig wing as I have never heard of it? Thanks


Who says pigs don't fly!

LOL, seriously though they come from the pigs hind legs..towards the ankle i believe.


----------



## driedstick (May 21, 2013)

very nice looks good.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 21, 2013)

Ok, so it's basically a small pork shank?


----------



## bdskelly (May 22, 2013)

I'm on a mission to find these. ...or even butcher my own.  Anyone know what these were before the butcher made them look like a lamp chop?


----------



## dls1 (May 22, 2013)

BDSkelly said:


> I'm on a mission to find these. ...or even butcher my own.  Anyone know what these were before the butcher made them look like a lamp chop?


A while back the NY Times had this article about Pig Wings that should answer your questions:

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/11/30/d...y-morsels-take-flight-united-tastes.html?_r=0

Frankly, I don't know where you can buy them at retail. At a point, BJs and Costco carried them but they no longer do. Smithfield Food's specialty division sold them under the Paula Deen brand but it appears that's over. Restaurant Depot also carried them, but I don't know if they still do. If you have a friend in the restaurant business see if he can order them for you.

As Jarhead mentioned above, Farmland produces them fully cooked and sells them neutral to restaurants that finish them in whatever manner they wish. Pioneer, Apperts, and a few others do the same. As he also mentioned, they aren't cheap.

The photo of the pig wings below are some I had at a bar in some little town in Southern Illinois around a year ago. The bar smoked, then deep fried them, and they were excellent.













Pork Hawg Wings 1.29.2012.jpg



__ dls1
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## sfwmson (May 22, 2013)

I'm going to guess with the drought last year and the sell off of all things pork-y, these are going to be scarce and at a premium. But if you have the dough, these look like a wonderful (if short lived) investment.


----------



## papamike (May 22, 2013)

Found frozen, uncooked at foodservicedirect.com...gonna have to order a case.


----------



## unclejoeyv (May 22, 2013)

seem 'em called hog wings too. maybe that will help your search.


----------



## dr k (May 22, 2013)

Kinda like a porksicle (boneless loin chop on a stick @ outdoor events/fairs.)


----------



## smoke slinger (May 22, 2013)

Thanks for the info, looks like Dr Google will have to start up his research for me......


----------



## dls1 (May 22, 2013)

Papamike said:


> Found frozen, uncooked at foodservicedirect.com...gonna have to order a case.


Maybe I missed something, but all could find on their site were the ones produced by Farmland which are fully cooked then frozen.


----------



## papamike (May 22, 2013)

No, I missed something..... Didn't read entire description...said fully cooked at end...sorry for mis-info...did find some fresh locally at pork processor here in NC.  Put in order for 20#'s.


----------



## coffeecreek (May 22, 2013)

The ones I cooked were fresh and tasted great!! They are pricey but I think worth it to cook a few times a year.


----------



## gsdressler (May 24, 2013)

I may be  in the dark here, but what cut of meat am I looking at? It does look very nice.....very meaty!!


----------



## bdskelly (May 24, 2013)

Is it a rib that includes part of the loin?  Certainly someone with a PHD in swineology can answer   These are a must have. 

Looks like you can buy them here...

http://www.eatpigwings.com


----------



## rstr hunter (May 24, 2013)

They are a part of the shank (just above the ankle) of the hog.  From my conversation with Cynthia at Apperts (a co that sells them) they are then brined to make them moister.


----------



## bdskelly (May 25, 2013)

Everything on my quick search for these showed them to be "precooked" which means "no fun"   








  wonder where I can get these in un tampered with? 







  *Many thanks to all those brave men and women and their families for the sacrifices made and loyalty they have **exhibited for this wonderful nation. *

*May God bless them all and The United States of America. *


----------



## bigr314 (Nov 8, 2013)

Looks real good. Never heard of them.Willing to give a try.


----------

